# X10 remote stopped working

## Bragor

A couple of days ago I upgraded from udev-171 to udev-197-r8 and hardened-sources-3.5.4 to hardened-sources-3.7.5. After that upgrade my X10 remote control stopped working. I spent several days now trying to get it working again - still not working. I see the remote with evtest and ir-keytable but I don't see any keypresses not even with cat /dev/input/event3.

dmesg:

```

[    8.168335] usb 1-1.6: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    8.258897] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=0bc7, idProduct=0006

[    8.258908] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    8.258910] usb 1-1.6: Product: USB Receiver

[    8.258911] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: X10 Wireless Technology Inc

[    8.313327] Registered IR keymap rc-medion-x10-digitainer

[    8.313398] input: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/rc/rc0/input3

[    8.313446] rc0: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/rc/rc0

[    8.313475] input: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input4

[    8.313527] usbcore: registered new interface driver ati_remote

```

ir-keytable:

```

Found /sys/class/rc/rc0/ (/dev/input/event3) with:

        Driver ati_remote, table rc-medion-x10-digitainer

        Supported protocols: other

        Enabled protocols: other

        Repeat delay = 500 ms, repeat period = 125 ms

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0bc7 Product=0006 Version=0100

N: Name="X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/rc/rc0/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=400000010afc332 200204300000000 0 108000 180c0000801 9e168000000000 ffc

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0bc7 Product=0006 Version=0100

N: Name="X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1b0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

udevadm:

```

looking at device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/rc/rc0/input3/event3':

    KERNEL=="event3"

    SUBSYSTEM=="input"

    DRIVER==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/rc/rc0/input3':

    KERNELS=="input3"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="input"

    DRIVERS==""

    ATTRS{name}=="X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver"

    ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6/input0"

    ATTRS{uniq}==""

    ATTRS{properties}=="0"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0/rc/rc0':

    KERNELS=="rc0"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="rc"

    DRIVERS==""

    ATTRS{protocols}=="[other]"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6:1.0':

    KERNELS=="1-1.6:1.0"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="ati_remote"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceClass}=="ff"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceProtocol}=="00"

    ATTRS{bNumEndpoints}=="02"

    ATTRS{supports_autosuspend}=="0"

    ATTRS{bAlternateSetting}==" 0"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6':

    KERNELS=="1-1.6"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="usb"

    ATTRS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    ATTRS{devpath}=="1.6"

    ATTRS{idVendor}=="0bc7"

    ATTRS{speed}=="1.5"

    ATTRS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    ATTRS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    ATTRS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="8"

    ATTRS{busnum}=="1"

    ATTRS{devnum}=="4"

    ATTRS{configuration}==""

    ATTRS{bMaxPower}=="  2mA"

    ATTRS{authorized}=="1"

    ATTRS{bmAttributes}=="a0"

    ATTRS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    ATTRS{maxchild}=="0"

    ATTRS{bcdDevice}=="0100"

    ATTRS{avoid_reset_quirk}=="0"

    ATTRS{quirks}=="0x0"

    ATTRS{version}==" 1.10"

    ATTRS{urbnum}=="13"

    ATTRS{ltm_capable}=="no"

    ATTRS{manufacturer}=="X10 Wireless Technology Inc"

    ATTRS{removable}=="removable"

    ATTRS{idProduct}=="0006"

    ATTRS{bDeviceClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{product}=="USB Receiver"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1':

    KERNELS=="1-1"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="usb"

    ATTRS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bDeviceProtocol}=="01"

    ATTRS{devpath}=="1"

    ATTRS{idVendor}=="8087"

    ATTRS{speed}=="480"

    ATTRS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    ATTRS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    ATTRS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="64"

    ATTRS{busnum}=="1"

    ATTRS{devnum}=="2"

    ATTRS{configuration}==""

    ATTRS{bMaxPower}=="  0mA"

    ATTRS{authorized}=="1"

    ATTRS{bmAttributes}=="e0"

    ATTRS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    ATTRS{maxchild}=="6"

    ATTRS{bcdDevice}=="0000"

    ATTRS{avoid_reset_quirk}=="0"

    ATTRS{quirks}=="0x0"

    ATTRS{version}==" 2.00"

    ATTRS{urbnum}=="68"

    ATTRS{ltm_capable}=="no"

    ATTRS{removable}=="fixed"

    ATTRS{idProduct}=="0024"

    ATTRS{bDeviceClass}=="09"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1':

    KERNELS=="usb1"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="usb"

    ATTRS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    ATTRS{devpath}=="0"

    ATTRS{idVendor}=="1d6b"

    ATTRS{speed}=="480"

    ATTRS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    ATTRS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    ATTRS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="64"

    ATTRS{authorized_default}=="1"

    ATTRS{busnum}=="1"

    ATTRS{devnum}=="1"

    ATTRS{configuration}==""

    ATTRS{bMaxPower}=="  0mA"

    ATTRS{authorized}=="1"

    ATTRS{bmAttributes}=="e0"

    ATTRS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    ATTRS{maxchild}=="2"

    ATTRS{bcdDevice}=="0308"

    ATTRS{avoid_reset_quirk}=="0"

    ATTRS{quirks}=="0x0"

    ATTRS{serial}=="0000:00:1a.0"

    ATTRS{version}==" 2.00"

    ATTRS{urbnum}=="24"

    ATTRS{ltm_capable}=="no"

    ATTRS{manufacturer}=="Linux 3.8.0-hardened-r1 ehci_hcd"

    ATTRS{removable}=="unknown"

    ATTRS{idProduct}=="0002"

    ATTRS{bDeviceClass}=="09"

    ATTRS{product}=="EHCI Host Controller"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0':

    KERNELS=="0000:00:1a.0"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="pci"

    DRIVERS=="ehci-pci"

    ATTRS{irq}=="16"

    ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x1462"

    ATTRS{broken_parity_status}=="0"

    ATTRS{class}=="0x0c0320"

    ATTRS{companion}==""

    ATTRS{consistent_dma_mask_bits}=="32"

    ATTRS{dma_mask_bits}=="32"

    ATTRS{local_cpus}=="f"

    ATTRS{device}=="0x1e2d"

    ATTRS{uframe_periodic_max}=="100"

    ATTRS{enable}=="1"

    ATTRS{msi_bus}==""

    ATTRS{local_cpulist}=="0-3"

    ATTRS{vendor}=="0x8086"

    ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0x7758"

    ATTRS{d3cold_allowed}=="1"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00':

    KERNELS=="pci0000:00"

    SUBSYSTEMS==""

    DRIVERS==""

```

Does anybody have any idea what I could try?

----------

## Hu

Is the problem reproducible with sys-kernel/vanilla-sources?

----------

## Bragor

The problem was apparently in hardened-sources 3.7.5, 3.8.0 and 3.8.0-r1. After I upgraded to hardened-sources-3.8.2 I received input in ir-keytable again. Therefore I didn't test with vanilla-sources.

I have to correct myself.

It was just coincidence that I saw some input. When I press many keys at once or in short order, sometimes a signal seems to be generated.

Apart from that, neither with hardened-sources-3.8.2 nor with vanilla-sources-3.7.10 I receive a signal in ir-keytable, evtest or cat /dev/input/event3.

Does anybody know what else I could try?

----------

## Hu

If this fails in vanilla-sources, and an older version works, then file a bug report with the kernel maintainers.  Be prepared to be asked to bisect this down to the specific commit that broke it.

----------

## lost+found

Hi,

There have been some changes in menuconfig of the kernel for Multimedia support, so you'll have to reenable the modules you need.

It should probably look like this:

```
Device Drivers  --->

Multimedia support  --->

[*]   Remote Controller support

<M>   Compile Remote Controller keymap modules

[*]   Remote Controller devices  --->

<M>   ATI / X10 based USB RF remote controls
```

----------

